# New Nike Kobe Ad



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

This ad is in the latest SI. It's about Kobe showing up all the "haters". Check it out.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I love it.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Reminds me of the Jordan ad. The one where he goes Ive missed 30 game winning shots....lost xx amount of games....

You guys know which one Im talking about. I like this ad though, its a little more "real" than your typical Nike ad.

Drewbs, add me to your sig.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, that's pretty cool. If the Lakers have success in the playoffs in the upcoming season (God willing), Kobe will be back on the TV ads.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I really like it. It is similar to the old Jordan ad where he runs off a bunch of his miscues, and also similar to the LeBron commercial where he's in Arco arena and freezes up in front of everyone in his first game. They're similar in that they're about as personal and individualized as ads can get. No cookie-cutter stuff here. Great job, Nike.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i like it its pretty cool


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Reminds me of the Jordan ad. The one where he goes Ive missed 30 game winning shots....lost xx amount of games....
> 
> You guys know which one Im talking about. I like this ad though, its a little more "real" than your typical Nike ad.
> 
> Drewbs, add me to your sig.


Yeah I agree with you. It is pretty similar to it. Pretty nice ad.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm definately feeling this ad, it's a little too serious to appeal to the casual public, but I really feel that this is the type of things Kobe will go through next season. Most of us are certain that he bust out and has an MVP candidate type season, but you never know.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As long as Kobe comes back in a big way, I'll be pleased.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Great job and props to Nike.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

This is cool, but where's the line where they put 

RAPIST.
100 x10 hrs of community service. 

:banana:


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

The people at Nike think that Kobe's going to have a career year next year. I think he just might too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what ever happend to nike dropping kobe's contract after the rape charges


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

someone send me the link i cant find it :boohoo:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> This is cool, but where's the line where they put
> 
> RAPIST.
> 100 x10 hrs of community service.
> ...


That would have been to real. They try to give this image of keeping it real, type of crap. But that was just a lame attempt at it.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> This is cool, but where's the line where they put
> 
> RAPIST.
> 100 x10 hrs of community service.
> ...



*Edited*

- If you've got a problem with a poster take it up with them by PM.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> This is cool, but where's the line where they put
> 
> RAPIST.
> 100 x10 hrs of community service.
> ...


LOL

Sorry, I love Kobe and all, but I found that hilarious.




DWadeistheTruth said:


> That would have been to real. They try to give this image of keeping it real, type of crap. But that was just a lame attempt at it.


Man, STFU


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Can Someone Send Me The Link!!!!!!?>!??!?!?!?!?! Please>!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/mjkbbball/AdamsStuff/Kobead.jpg

this link?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The rejuvenation of Kobe Bryant!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> Can Someone Send Me The Link!!!!!!?>!??!?!?!?!?! Please>!?!?!?!?!


The OP scanned the pic himself. 

By the way, that is a SWEET ad! :clap:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> That would have been to real. They try to give this image of keeping it real, type of crap. But that was just a lame attempt at it.


why???

becuz it's calling out people like you


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> That would have been to real. They try to give this image of keeping it real, type of crap. But that was just a lame attempt at it.



So when did you join Wade's bandwagon, after the Nets series, or after the Hornets series?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> So when did you join Wade's bandwagon, after the Nets series, or after the Hornets series?


Probably the Nets, seeing as his join date is April 2005.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/mjkbbball/AdamsStuff/Kobead.jpg
> 
> this link?


it's not working today, can anyone who might have downloaded it, send it to me? [email protected]

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

done..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> So when did you join Wade's bandwagon, after the Nets series, or after the Hornets series?


that kid prob couldnt even tell you what high school wade played for lmao

anywho what issue of SI is that ad goin to be in?


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Here it is pieced together. It's in the issue with Jennie Finch on the cover....


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> done..


Got it, thanks!


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

I know it's kinda dorky, but I wonder how close to kobe's actual routine that is. 1000 made jumpers? I know it would take me about x20 as long as kobe to do that but that's still a grip!!


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Probably the Nets, seeing as his join date is April 2005.


This is the progression of Wade. First time I saw him play, in one of our preseason games. I though the kid look good. Last year, I though he was the best rookie. When did I see him,as being great. Beginning of this year. But when did I see him, as being one of the greatest.(turning into the one) the one that is going to be the best of this generation. And taking the throne people claimed for Lebron, Right after the All Star break. This kid, had like two back to back, bad games. The thing that amased me, even when he struggles. His agressive as a bull. He will do the little things , then out nowhere, he improved his shot. Like in the span of two weeks. After that, I was just preparing for the Playoffs, new will be his coming out party in the big stage. You people just saw a little bit of what we have seen delayed, cause the media, just talked about Shaq, and Lebron. Why did I sign up, in April, cause I didn't know this website excisted, till that time.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

yupp me too...if we cant poke fun of our own team, we have no sense of humor :cheers:



Drewbs said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry, I love Kobe and all, but I found that hilarious.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> That would have been to real. They try to give this image of keeping it real, type of crap. But that was just a lame attempt at it.


that ad just shows how much crap kobe has taken from stupid sh*ts like you and how hes gonna bounce back and be that much better next yr and also stick ur past insults down ur throat, i dont blame u that u dont like it "DWadeistheTuth"...HAH :cheers:


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

If our illustrious Heat fan wants to talk about real, here's one for Shaq...

*You failed.*
T-Bone steak x 12

*You Didn't win the MVP*
Lard x 200

*You got hurt*
Avoid doctor x 10

*You want money*
Extra weight x 400

*You want more money*
Extra weight x 400. again.



That was only a half-assed production (to honor Shaq's offseason, of course). I may get bored and go photoshop for a better version...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I've already whipped one up for the Big Fella with my amateur photoshop "skills."


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Yours is much better, I drew a blank.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

haha that's funny


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Locke said:


> I've already whipped one up for the Big Fella with my amateur photoshop "skills."


Haha, that's great. :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Locke said:


> I've already whipped one up for the Big Fella with my amateur photoshop "skills."


:laugh::laugh::laugh:



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Locke again.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

Locke said:


> I've already whipped one up for the Big Fella with my amateur photoshop "skills."


 :clap: , only thing is, i don't think shaq can run 5 miles.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

U reach said:


> I know it's kinda dorky, but I wonder how close to kobe's actual routine that is. 1000 made jumpers? I know it would take me about x20 as long as kobe to do that but that's still a grip!!


For me a thousand jumpshots takes me about 6-7 hours. Well it would take me that long, I usually do 500-600 jumpshots in 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Locke said:


> I've already whipped one up for the Big Fella with my amateur photoshop "skills."


very funny


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You may love or hate Kobe but this is a great ad and gets down to the point.. Lot's of doubters and he's focused to try and silence the critics. 

Bryant back in Nike ad 2 years after arrest

DENVER (AP) -- Nike is using photos of Kobe Bryant for the first time since his arrest two years ago for an alleged assault on a female employee at a Colorado resort.

``Nike agrees with most NBA observers that Kobe ranks among the very best players in the NBA, and his training and preparation are key elements of his game,'' said Nike spokesman Rodney Knox.

The ads appear in Sports Illustrated. His name appeared in an ad earlier this year. 

[More in URL]


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Cynthia Stone, spokeswoman for the Colorado Coalition Against Sexual Assault, criticized Nike's decision.
> 
> ``Corporations like Nike play a huge part in creating role models for millions of young athletes,'' she said. ``It would be a great inspiration to those young people if the endorsers were not only accomplished athletes, but also had a reputation for positive and ethical conduct.''


That's ridiculous, he was accused two years ago, and he wasn't the one who wouldn't continue on with the case. The woman was. But it doesn't matter, this woman could probably confess to lying, and that group would still probably blame the man. Damn, get over it.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Locke said:


> I've already whipped one up for the Big Fella with my amateur photoshop "skills."


Haha. Your the man!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> what ever happend to nike dropping kobe's contract after the rape charges



Nike is using photos of Kobe Bryant for the first time since his arrest two years ago for an alleged assault on a female employee at a Colorado resort.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm loving the Kobe ad.

And the Shaq ad is awesome as well, haha.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I feel this ad


----------

